# Colin McRae Dirt will unter Vista einfach nicht rennen!



## JonnyD74 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde, mitleidende PC User!

Bin schon seit längerer Zeit im Besitz der Colin McRae Dirt! Unter XP mit meinen alten Komponenten lief sie auch einigermaßen.
Nun einen neuen Pc-aufgebaut mit Betriebssystem VISTA Ultimate x86.

Meine Systemkomponenten: ASUS P5Q Deluxe mit neuestem Bios, EVGA 9800 GTX+ mit neuestem Treiber 178, Sound Creativ Fatal1ty Pro.

Konnte die Dirt zwar ohne probl. installieren, neustarten - Patch 1.2 drübergebügelt, auch DirectX 9.0c installiert.

! Mein Problem: Kann die Dirt zwar laden (Disk wird überprüft) dann kommt das Dirt Logo und danach nur noch finsternis, schwarz, nix Bild.
Muss das Programm dann über den Task Manager killen. (Keine Rückmeldung). Habe sogar meine Firewall (GData) und den Wächter in der Zwischenzeit ausgeschaltet. Trotzdem finster.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

LG und besten Dank im Voraus

JonnyD


----------



## Doc_Evil (2. Oktober 2008)

Hast du es mal versucht mit Adminrechten zu starten?
Rechtsklick - als Administrator ausführen


----------



## JonnyD74 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja! Alles Versucht! Rechtevergabe, als Admin ausführen...

Sogar versucht auf Kompatiblitätsmodus XP mit Service Pack 2 umstellen.

Lg Jonny


----------



## moonrail (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte manchmal nach dem installieren der Patches Probleme. Mal kam dann ein schwarzer Bildschrim, wie bei dir, mal stand da, ich solle die echte DVD einlegen.  War aber die originale. Naja, jedenfalls hat in beiden Fällen nur eine Neuinstallation von DiRT geholfen...


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Oktober 2008)

sry, wenn ich nicht helfen kann, aber ich wollte mal los werden, dass das spiel absoluter Schrott ist!
damit meine ich nicht spielspass oder Grafik, sondern den Kopierschutz.

Meine Freundin hat das spiel eigentlich auch, aber sie konnte es noch NIE spielen (seit letztem Weihnachten). Auf ihrem rechner (AMD Phenom mit 9600GT SLI) startet das spiel gar nicht. Weder unter Vista noch XP. Bei mir läuft es direkt ohne probleme.
Diese ganzen Probleme liegen 100 pro an dem Kopierschutz und der macht das spiel leider für sehr viele Spieler unspielbar. Echt schlimm sowas, aber in unserem Haushalt wird kein Codemasters spiel mehr gekauft, da die es mit den Kopierschützen einfach nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## JonnyD74 (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke Leute für Eure Antworten!

Habe jetzt in einem Buch über Vista (Windoof) gelesen, dass manche Spiele einem Jugendschutzfilter unterstellen. Welches lt. dem Buch heissen soll, dass es eventuell dadurch blockiert wird.
Da man lt. diesem auch verschiedene blockieren kann.

Werde es heute Abend versuchen einzustellen. Melde mich auf jedem Fall zurück ob es funktioniert oder wieder nur ein Fake ist.

Lg Jonny

PS: Zur Neuinstallation - auch schon versucht. Werde aber auch den Patch 1.2 deinstallieren und den 1.1 versuchen.


----------



## moonrail (2. Oktober 2008)

Meines Wissens kann man den Jugendschutz nur für andere Benutzer erstellen/einstellen. Wenn du Administrator an deinem PC bist, sollte er da aber überhaupt nicht aktiviert sein. Abgesehen davon ist DiRT ab 6 ...


----------



## JonnyD74 (2. Oktober 2008)

Na gut! Angemeldet bin ich schon als Admin!
Habe jetzt ein wenig Gegoogelt - Werde mal meine Firewall & Wächter komplett deaktivieren (GData).

Eventuell werde ich damit punkten.

? Kompremiert (da ich jetzt nicht an meinem Pc sitze) Vista von haus aus alle Ordner?

Lg JonnyD


----------



## JonnyD74 (3. Oktober 2008)

So werte Leidensgenossen!

Habe alles Versucht! Sogar den neuesten Kopierschutztreiber downgeloadet. Es will einfach nicht rennen.

Faszit: DIRT - gehört meiner Meinung nach in den Restmüll. " Was Vista betrifft. " 
Werde mich diesbezüglich noch mit Codemasters in Verbindung setzten.

Sollte doch noch jemand von Euch eine Lösung wissen - bitte um Bekanntgabe.

Lg JonnyD


----------



## JonnyD74 (3. Oktober 2008)

Habe Heute 03.10.2008 Codemasters kontaktiert - per Mail!

Warte noch auf Antwort - mal schaun wie lange die sich Zeit lassen, mit Ihrer Antwort! Werde es dann posten.

LG Jonny


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

JonnyD74 schrieb:


> Habe Heute 03.10.2008 Codemasters kontaktiert - per Mail!
> 
> Warte noch auf Antwort - mal schaun wie lange die sich Zeit lassen, mit Ihrer Antwort! Werde es dann posten.
> 
> LG Jonny



Na dieses Wochenende würde ich nicht mit einer Antwort rechnen...meine Bestellungen bei Notebooksbilliger hängen auch noch im System bei denen, keine Bestätigung...nichts.

Montag wird erst wieder der normale Ablauf in Gang kommen.


----------



## JonnyD74 (3. Oktober 2008)

! 1. Meldung bekommen !

Bringt in diesem Falle nichts. Raten einem den "neuen"  Patch 1.2 draufzuspielen. Habe es ihnen aber in meinem Mail mitgeteilt. 
Jetzt bin ich hartnäckig. Neues Mail zur Bearbeitung gesendet.

Schaun wir weiter.

PS: Werde in nächster Zeit ein Thema zur Colin McRae 2005 & Vista eröffnen. - Habe das Spiel - witziger Weise zum laufen gebracht.

LG Jonny


----------



## Zoon (4. Oktober 2008)

Colin McRae Dirt hat glaube ich den Stardforce Kopierschutz. Kann sein das ne veraltete Version auf der DVD drauf ist die nicht Vista kompatibel ist, zur Not unter http://www.star-force.com/support/drivers/den neuesten "Kopierschutztreiber" runterziehen. Dort gibt auch gleich ein Starforce - Löschtool.


----------



## push@max (5. Oktober 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> Colin McRae Dirt hat glaube ich den Stardforce Kopierschutz. Kann sein das ne veraltete Version auf der DVD drauf ist die nicht Vista kompatibel ist, zur Not unter http://www.star-force.com/support/drivers/den neuesten "Kopierschutztreiber" runterziehen. Dort gibt auch gleich ein Starforce - Löschtool.



Er hat bereits die neuste Kopierschutz-Version geladen...mit den Patches wird der Kopierschutz ebenfalls immer geupdatet, daran lag es leider bei ihm nicht.


----------



## JonnyD74 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja! Habe auch den neuen Starforce Treiber gedownloadet. - Leider nichts.

LG Jonny

PS: Damit bekam ich die Colin MCRae 2005 zum laufen! - War von dir kein schlechter Tipp


----------



## JonnyD74 (11. Oktober 2008)

Kurz Info - wie versprochen!

1 Woche bis jetzt auf Antwort gewartet. - Vergebens. 

Codemasters Service ist nicht gerade berauschend.

JonnyD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2008)

JonnyD74 schrieb:


> Kurz Info - wie versprochen!
> 
> 1 Woche bis jetzt auf Antwort gewartet. - Vergebens.
> 
> ...


Und?Hast du schon eine lösung gefunden?Wenn nicht,dann installiere doch einfach mal die aktuellen sata/ide treiber für dein mainboard,den aktuellen treiber für deine soundkarte und (ist wichtig) falls du die ntfs-komprimierung an hast,dann deaktiviere sie für das spieleverzeichnis (codemasters-verzeichnis) und dekomprimiere es.Dann sollte dirt eigentlich laufen.(das spielstands-verzeichnis sollte natürlich auch unkomprimiert sein)


----------



## JonnyD74 (25. November 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps! Leider funktionierte keiner davon!

Codemasters hat jetzt reagiert und einen Patch 1.22 veröffentlicht!

Werde es mal mit dem versuchen!

Danke Jonny


----------



## JonnyD74 (7. Dezember 2008)

Werte Leidensgenossen!

Ich konnte unter Vista Ultimate x86 das Spiel nicht zum Starten bewegen (nach all möglichen Einstellungen, Updates, etc...).

Habe mir jetzt eine Vista Ultimate x64 Version zugelegt. Siehe Da - es funzt.

Für alle die auch im Besitz des Spieles sind - es ist ein neuer Patch 1.22 von der Ralley erschienen. Soll das Spiel in Vista wieder zum Leben erwecken. Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der Einzige gewesen der sich mit Problemen bei Codemasters gemeldet hat.

Also bis Bald!

LG Jonny


----------



## Raph (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eure Posts gerade durch Zufall entdeckt und wurde direkt wieder an meine lange Leidensgeschichte mit dem Game erinnert.

Das Problem war bei mir ähnlich: Spiel startet, Logo wird angezeigt, Sound vorhanden (!) dannach schwarzer oder lila Bildschirm... fertig!

Ich hatte damals mehr oder weniger alles probiert was ging. Vergeblich! Bis mir irgendwann mal eingefallen ist, daß ich einen Beta-Treiber von Creative installiert hatte (ich besitze eine Audigy2).

Treiber gegen älteren Nicht-Beta gewechselt und siehe da...alles wieder OK!

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, wieso ein Beta-Soundtreiber für so ein Phänomen sorgen kann (Bild weg, Sound vorhanden!). Naja, aber so ist es halt...vielen Dank an Creative für die schönen Stunden!!!


----------



## push@max (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass das Spiel mitten im Intro hängen geblieben ist...erst nach einem Systemwechsel konnte ich das Spiel endlich spielen


----------

